# Female Russian Tortoise



## Cheryl Hills (May 6, 2016)

Hi all, I am looking for a female Russian tortoise to go with my herd, well, to make it a herd. I already have one female and two males. I would like to expand my group a bit. I am willing to pay shipping and a small rehoming fee. I have a two lot back yard for them. 50 X 120 feet!


----------



## TortoiseWarrior (May 18, 2016)

I have a female Russian. What age are you looking for?


----------



## Cheryl Hills (May 19, 2016)

TortoiseWarrior said:


> I have a female Russian. What age are you looking for?


Any age, the one I have in about 5 inches. But it don't mater, any age will do


----------



## TortoiseWarrior (May 19, 2016)

OK. Can you private message me? If you're interested in hatchlings.


----------



## dunn1632 (May 30, 2016)

Hey, I live in Oregon, Ohio. I have a 5/6 six inch female Russian tort. Are you interested??? I made an account just to reply to this add. We're both in Ohio, so if you're willing to pay "shipping" that would go towards my gas money instead of mailing her. Her name is Fran. Let me know=)


----------



## Cheryl Hills (Jun 1, 2016)

dunn1632 said:


> Hey, I live in Oregon, Ohio. I have a 5/6 six inch female Russian tort. Are you interested??? I made an account just to reply to this add. We're both in Ohio, so if you're willing to pay "shipping" that would go towards my gas money instead of mailing her. Her name is Fran. Let me know=)


Yes, I am interested.


----------



## Cheryl Hills (Jun 1, 2016)

How much are you looking for? Maybe, we can meet half way. I am 2 1/2 hours away.


----------



## dunn1632 (Jun 2, 2016)

That would be great actually. Now, would you need her indoor or outdoor pen?


----------



## dunn1632 (Jun 2, 2016)

Both are custom made wooden cages built very nicely. The indoor is 4ft. x 2ft. and the outdoor is a 4ft. by 4ft. If you do not need the pens, I would prefer pictures of what she would be living in. I can also upload some pictures as well, if you'd like. I'm not just going to give her away though... she has been to the vet for check ups in the past and I have invested a lot of money and time into the cages and such. Feel free to make an offer.


----------



## Cheryl Hills (Jun 3, 2016)

I have an outdoors pen already. Here are pictures. I am still working on it. I have it sectioned off to three sections. It is at least 12 X 12. But I also am planning another one later on. The panels are buried about 8 to 12 inches. I could offer you $100 for her. Let me know. Thanks


----------



## dunn1632 (Jun 3, 2016)

Is that a yes on the indoor house then? Do you just have the one tortoise? Also, Francis eats a lot. I'm just forewarning if she doesn't get fed in the morning she'll snip your plants away. lol


----------



## dunn1632 (Jun 3, 2016)

This is her outside. As you can see, her beak needs a trim. She is still eating fine though.


----------



## Cheryl Hills (Jun 3, 2016)

I have three Russians. One female and two males. I keep them all separate except when I am outside with them. Yes on the indoor enclosure.


----------



## dunn1632 (Jun 4, 2016)

Okay. With the pen I also have a large basking light/hides/fresh substrate with the tortoise. I am asking 225 which is definitely a fair price considering everything I would pass off to you (I also have a few items she likes to have in her outdoor house aswell).


----------



## Cheryl Hills (Jun 4, 2016)

I would have to wait till next month if you can hold her. And yes, that is a fair price!


----------



## Destiny Taylor (Jun 13, 2016)

Hi! I have a female that I need to rehome. I've had her for 5 years and she was about a year old when I got her. We moved recently and can no longer have an outdoor enclosure. I love her and know that she's not happy being inside so much. She's very well handled and sweet! It breaks my heart to let her go, but I want her to be happy. Let me know if you're interested!


----------



## ethan508 (Jun 13, 2016)

Destiny Taylor said:


> Hi! I have a female that I need to rehome.



What is your location? Would shipping be a possibility?


----------



## Cheryl Hills (Jun 13, 2016)

I am still interested but as I said, will have to wait till july


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 13, 2016)

ethan508 said:


> What is your location? Would shipping be a possibility?



This is Cheryl Hills' thread. If you're interested in the Russian tortoise, a PM would be polite.


----------



## ethan508 (Jun 13, 2016)

Yvonne G said:


> This is Cheryl Hills' thread. If you're interested in the Russian tortoise, a PM would be polite.


Whoops, I didn't mean to line jump, sorry!


----------

